# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  الهاتف Moto G4 Play يبدأ أخيرًا بتلقي تحديث الأندرويد Nougat

## mohamed73

قامت شركة موتورولا بإصدار ثلاثة هاتف ذكية من سلسلة Moto G4 Series في  العام الماضي، ويتعلق الأمر هنا بكل من Moto G4 و Moto G4 Plus إضافة إلى  Moto G4 Play. في حين حصل الهاتفين الأولين على تحديث الأندرويد Nougat في  العام الماضي، فالهاتف Moto G4 Play لم يكن محظوظًا بما فيه الكفاية.في البداية، قالت شركة موتورولا بأن تحديث الأندرويد Nougat سيصل إلى  الهاتف Moto G4 Play في شهر يونيو، ولكنه لم يبدأ بتلقي هذا التحديث حتى  الآن. وقد بدأت شركة موتورولا الآن بإصدار تحديث الأندرويد 7.1.1 Nougat  للهاتف Moto G4 Play والذي يجلب معه كذلك الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر نوفمبر.  ولحد الآن، ليست هناك أية معلومات عن الأشياء التي جعلت شركة موتورولا تؤخر  هذا التحديث إلى الآن، ولكن من الرائع أن نرى تحديث الأندرويد Nougat يصل  أخيرًا إلى الهاتف Moto G4 Play. هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن  في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا التحديث في  المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من  خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار  حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ”  System Updates “. وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## russion

منتج رائع، أنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]كل شيء

----------

